# Church Hill Hunt Club SE Georgia "Club is Full for the 2017-2018 Season"



## DeerSlayer1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Church Hill Hunting Club is a family oriented club looking for 1 member (2 if you hunt with a friend) for the 2017-2018 season. We are located just outside of Townsend GA, between Brunswick and Savannah. The property is just over 1000 acres and has a good mix of pines, hardwoods, and cypress drains. The property has an abundance of deer and turkey on it. The membership will be capped at 10 for this year. The membership is $1150 for new members and then a $1000.00 thereafter for returning members. There is a well-established campsite with power and water hookups for trailers. All box stands and ladder stands that are placed in the woods are considered to be club stands for everyone’s use; they are used on a first come first served basis. We use a pin/out system for the stands. Climbers can be used anywhere on the property as long as they are placed at least 300 yards from any other stand. Four wheelers can be used on the property to access the stands and to retrieve game. Moderate alcohol consumption is allowed in the evenings as long as you don’t disturb the other club members. The majority of our members are from Florida; however, we will accept someone from Georgia as long as they live at least two (2) hours from the club. We are a QDM club that only tries to harvest big deer; however, we will allow a member to harvest a smaller buck if he or she has never harvested a buck before.  With that being said, we do expect that member to harvest a larger deer the next time. For more information about the club, or to schedule a viewing of the property you can contact Kyle Blakney (President) @ 912-258-1998 or Gene Williams (Vice President) @ 321-303-1248.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Mar 17, 2017)

We've had a lot of interest in our membership spots, and we have several people coming to look at the property this weekend. However, just so everyone is aware, we're looking for the right person(s)to fill the spot(s) that are going to fit in with the rest of the members, and is not going to create drama for the club. We can afford to wait for the right person(s) to fill the spot(s). If you feel that you're the right fit for our club, then don't hesitate to call us.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2017)

The kill pics. Are they from last year ?


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Mar 17, 2017)

All but a couple of them.  I tried to show the consistency of quality bucks being harvested over the past 5 years by our members.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Okay, the individuals that were scheduled to look at the club this past weekend had to reschedule so we still have spots available.  Come take a look, you will not be disappointed with what you see!


----------

